# Ab 16/18?



## Valdrasiala (7. Juli 2008)

Die leidige PEGI/FSK-Diskussion möchte ich schonmal im Vorfeld beginnen.

Fangen wir mal am Beispiel von Age of Conan an. Hier fliegen in der Uncut-Version Köpfe und sonstige Körperteile.
Wie in dem Video auf http://www.buffed.de/features/3061/die-ersten-spielszenen bei so relativ genau Minute 18:00 zu sehen ist, rollt auch hier der ein oder andere Kopf, und das recht ... blutig. *ggg*

Was meint Ihr? Wiedermal ein Punkt, an welchem sich die übereifrigen deutschen Jugendschützer aufgeilen werden?

Zur Info: Ich bin 30, mir isses egal, trotzdem würde es mich nerven, ein Spiel wiedermal nur in seiner vollen (roten) Farbenpracht genießen zu können, wenn man es im Ausland bestellt.


----------



## 69Anel69 (7. Juli 2008)

Ich werd mir eh die Eng. Version zulegen, daher is es mir egal. 
Wer sich net die Eng version holt is selber schuld, wer will schon Deckard Cain mit Deutscher Stimme hören -.-


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (7. Juli 2008)

69Anel69 schrieb:


> Ich werd mir eh die Eng. Version zulegen, daher is es mir egal.
> Wer sich net die Eng version holt is selber schuld, wer will schon Deckard Cain mit Deutscher Stimme hören -.-




Und wieder diese Puristen, die meinen, dass etwas nur dann absoluten Wert hat, wenn es auf Englisch ist. Kann immer wieder den Kopf darüber schütteln, verstehe ich einfach nicht.

Was war denn an der Stimme von Deckard Cain verkehrt? Außer dass da 2 unterschiedliche Stimmen da waren als LoD rauskam.

Mei, wird D2 halt ab 16 oder 18, aber ich glaube nicht, dass man wie bei Age of Conan große Unterschiede feststellen wird, wenn überhaupt. In Bezug auf die Grafik, Animationen etc. hat sich D2 deutsch von englisch nicht unterschieden, soweit ich es weiß. Wenn das bei D3 auch so sein wird, dann nehme ich doch gleich die deutsche Version und bin froh, dass ich alles verstehe. Auch wenn ich meine Matura auch in Englisch gemacht habe, die Story und das Ambiente würden ein Englisch bieten, bei dem es für einen Nicht-Professor in Englisch oder Nicht-Nativ speaker nicht leicht ist, die Story komplett zu erfassen.


----------



## Renegade123 (7. Juli 2008)

Englisch ist cooler und so , weißt du?

Nein mal im Ernst die Zeiten wo D2 noch war, war die USK meines erachtens auch nicht so streng! In der heutigen Zeit von Kriegen, Terror, Sex and Rock & Roll ach was labber ich hier! 

@Anel: Was war an der Stimme von Deckard vekehrt? Ich hab die Version zwar von D2 dann auch auf Englisch umgestellt, aber nur wegen den Items...


----------



## Gregori (7. Juli 2008)

mhhh schade erst ab 21 XD


----------



## MadRedCap (7. Juli 2008)

Die in dem Preview-Video enthaltenen Spielszenen zeigen deutlich, das Diablo III wesentlich brutaler als seine Vorgänger wird. Daher bin ich mir sicher, dass solche Dinge wie eine Wand aus um sich schlagenden Zombies oder Endbosse, die den Char schon mal in zwei Hälften reissen, entweder dem Schnitt zum Opfer fallen oder erst eine FSK: 18 einbringen. 
Aber ich denke auch, dass sich die Bundesprüfstelle für jungendgefährdente Medien auch Vorurteilsmässig damit beschäftigen wird. Zum einen weil dieses Spiel von Blizzard ist, und die ganz genau wissen, was Blizzard mit WoW manchen Jugendlichen angetan hat (Leute, die ihr Abi sausen lassen haben, damit sie jeden Tag raiden können). Zum anderen, weil die BpsjM es mittlerweile immer weiter auf die Spitze treibt und mit wirklich haarsträubenden Erklärungen jegliches Spiel schneidet (man erinnere sich an die ersten Tage der Rag-Doll-Effekte, sprich, Leichen, die man bewegen konnte usw.). Deswegen sollte man sich Diablo III sofort bei erscheinen in Deutschland kaufen, wenn man noch die ungeschnittene Version spielen will, weil mindestens einen Monat später die BpsjM ihre Hand drauf hat.

so far...


----------



## 69Anel69 (7. Juli 2008)

Renegade123 schrieb:


> @Anel: Was war an der Stimme von Deckard vekehrt? Ich hab die Version zwar von D2 dann auch auf Englisch umgestellt, aber nur wegen den Items...



Der Kult satz von Cain : Stay a while and listen...  ( sagt er auch auch in D3 Gameplaytrailer wird dann aber durch den Barbaren unterbrochen )
Weißte wie schwul das auf Deutsch klingt? 
Die Trailerstimmen hören sich auf deutsch auch kacke an und net nur bei D1 D2 D3, siehe auch zb Sc2 Zergtrailer.
Eng is halt Original und mit Liebe gemacht... is auch von blizzard. 
Ich empfehle nur, wer Eng. gut beherrscht sollte sich die Eng. version holen und nicht die verkackte deutsche.


----------



## LordAsmodan (7. Juli 2008)

Omg das ist doch echt wurscht ob ab 16 oder 18
Hauptache das Game ist gut und wenn ich in der deutschen version keine köpfe rollen seh ist es mir egal solange es nicht die Story im Ar... macht.
Wenn ich Blut und Gewalt sehen will spiel ich nene Shooter dafür sind se da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 69Anel69 (7. Juli 2008)

LordAsmodan schrieb:


> Omg das ist doch echt wurscht ob ab 16 oder 18
> Hauptache das Game ist gut und wenn ich in der deutschen version keine köpfe rollen seh ist es mir egal solange es nicht die Story im Ar... macht.
> Wenn ich Blut und Gewalt sehen will spiel ich nene Shooter dafür sind se da
> 
> ...



Ne es sollte schon Blut spritzen... es ist schließlich Diablo und net Mickey Mouse


----------



## Byron (7. Juli 2008)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Die in dem Preview-Video enthaltenen Spielszenen zeigen deutlich, das Diablo III wesentlich brutaler als seine Vorgänger wird. Daher bin ich mir sicher, dass solche Dinge wie eine Wand aus um sich schlagenden Zombies oder Endbosse, die den Char schon mal in zwei Hälften reissen, entweder dem Schnitt zum Opfer fallen oder erst eine FSK: 18 einbringen.
> Aber ich denke auch, dass sich die Bundesprüfstelle für jungendgefährdente Medien auch Vorurteilsmässig damit beschäftigen wird. Zum einen weil dieses Spiel von Blizzard ist, und die ganz genau wissen, was Blizzard mit WoW manchen Jugendlichen angetan hat (Leute, die ihr Abi sausen lassen haben, damit sie jeden Tag raiden können). Zum anderen, weil die BpsjM es mittlerweile immer weiter auf die Spitze treibt und mit wirklich haarsträubenden Erklärungen jegliches Spiel schneidet (man erinnere sich an die ersten Tage der Rag-Doll-Effekte, sprich, Leichen, die man bewegen konnte usw.). Deswegen sollte man sich Diablo III sofort bei erscheinen in Deutschland kaufen, wenn man noch die ungeschnittene Version spielen will, weil mindestens einen Monat später die BpsjM ihre Hand drauf hat.
> 
> so far...




Selbiger ansicht bin ich eig auch, aber vielleicht wirkt sich der Aspekt, das man lediglich gegen Monster kämpft noch etwas mildernd auf die kontrolle aus.
Ist jedoch unwahrscheinlich, da ja atm richtig Theater um Freigaben für Computerspiele und über den Vertrieb von diesen gemacht wird.


----------



## MadRedCap (7. Juli 2008)

LordAsmodan schrieb:


> Omg das ist doch echt wurscht ob ab 16 oder 18
> Hauptache das Game ist gut und wenn ich in der deutschen version keine köpfe rollen seh ist es mir egal solange es nicht die Story im Ar... macht.
> Wenn ich Blut und Gewalt sehen will spiel ich nene Shooter dafür sind se da
> 
> ...



Schon mal daran gedacht, das Blizzard mit Blut und rollenden Köpfen sowas wie Stimmung, Atmosphäre und Flaire in ein Spiel versucht zu bekommen? Immerhin kämpft man gegen die Hölle, da wie ein Windelpupser mit Seidenbällchen nach dem Gegner zu werfen macht ja mal jede Stimmung kaputt. So wie das in dem Preview-Video aussah, war es schon ganz gut, nur meiner Meinung nach sollte das ganze noch düsterer ausfallen.

so far..


----------



## LordAsmodan (7. Juli 2008)

Klar Blut etc damits zur Stimmung passt ist ja ok habsch ja nix gegen, mir gehts drum das es mir wurscht ist wie hart etc das Game wird und obs in der deutschen version bissel gecuttet wird.
Ich denk einige gieren mir zu sehr nach Gore und grad bei einem Game wie D3 finde ich es echt unwichtig, mir ist die Story wichtig und das Gameplay bei D1 und D2 war auch Blut und so und genau in den massen passt es.
Na ja jedem das seine, hauptsache das Game kommt mir egal wie viel Gore drin is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Donmo (7. Juli 2008)

69Anel69 schrieb:


> Ich werd mir eh die Eng. Version zulegen, daher is es mir egal.
> Wer sich net die Eng version holt is selber schuld, wer will schon Deckard Cain mit Deutscher Stimme hören -.-



Hier, ich! Bleibt ein Weilchen und hört zu.

Wenn dir egal ist, warum postest du dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hätte kein Problem damit wenn das Spiel ein wenig gekürzt wird. So wies in den Vids momentan ist, ist es schon ziemlich blutig. Allerdings passt das auch wieder zu Diablo, wenn ich an die Vorgänger denke (auch wenn man das da wegen der Grafik nicht so wahrgenommen hat). 
Es macht halt einen Unterschied, wieviel ich von einer gepfählten Leiche ohne Kopf sehe und deshalb denke ich, dass Diablo 3 geschnitten sein wird.


----------



## Windhawk (7. Juli 2008)

Nach welchen Kriterien stuft die USK Spiele ein?!?-Ein wissenswerter Vortrag von Mr.Nachtaktiv

Wenn es um 16 oder 18 geht dann, kommt es auf die Art des Tötens an es gibt blutigere oder Grausamere ab 16 Filme/Spiele. Es geht bei der Grenze 16 oder 18 jetzt speziell lediglich um die Art des Tötens ob es einen (Rache zb.) Hintergrund hat, oder du einfach nur mal eben so vor dich hinschnezelst. Das beste Beispiel ist der Vergleich Hitman und 300.. 300 ist wesentlich blutiger, brutaler und Grausamer, allerdings hat das Töten hier einen geschichtlichen Hintergrund. Bei Hitman is es einfach nur Metztel Mtzel so nachd em Motto du stehst mir im Weg... STIRB!!

musste mal gesagt werden bevor die Diskussion auch noch kommt.... außerdem wird Diabolo denk cih ma ab 16 vllt sogar ab 12 wenns aber in der Grafik von oben mit der grafik die man  jezz schon innen Trailern gesehn hat oder so denn, es is auch immer eine Sache wie realistisch das ganze is und da D3 nciht die über Grafik habren wird kann cih mri ehrlich gesagt nciht vorstellend as es eine USK 16 oder 18 bekommen wird.


----------



## Ferox21 (7. Juli 2008)

Also ich finde gerade bei Diablo II kann man das leidige Problem mit der Synchronisation sehr gut hören. Denn wer das Spiel mit dem Addon durchspiel darf sich schön wundern, wenn im 5. Akt Dekkard Cain und Tyrael auf einmal ganza ndere Stimmen bekommen. Und um es mal so zu sagen, nicht immer ist die deutsche Fassung professionell übersetzt. Bei Diablo II im Hauptspiel ist sie es auch, imho. Aber im Addon leider nicht, dort haben sie es schleifen lassen...

Und mal zur USK. Diablo 2 war jetzt auch kein Kind von Traurugkeit mit zerplatzenden Körpern und auck teilweise abgehackten Gliedmaßen. Nur war es damals noch eine andere Zeit - Starcraft bekam ja sogar eine 12er Einstufung, obwohl dort die Space Marines mit einem Schrei in eine blutuge Masse zerplatzen. Deswegen kann man schon davon Ausgehen, dass Diablo III ohne Kürzungen unter Umständen das erste Blizzardspiel mit einem 18er Siegel sein wird...


----------



## etmundi (7. Juli 2008)

Namaste
zunächst ist mir erstmal völlig egal, ob uncut oder nicht. English kann ich nur mein Schulenglish (schools-out 1975 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Irgendeinen Affentanz mit Bestellung im Ausland für ich nicht auf, kauf mir meine Spiele immer bei amazon und gut ist. Bisher haben die meine Spiele immer spätestens am Releastag geliefert. 

Ansonsten hoffe ich einfach auf die Fangemeinde, die einen Uncutpatch rausbringen wird. Und es wäre ja nicht das erste Spiel, das man per Fanpatch auf deutsch spielen kann, die Sprachausgabe/Videos aber auf english sind. Hoffe insofern auf eine Multilingualversion von Blizz, aber ist heute ja standart.


----------



## DrKnievel (7. Juli 2008)

> Nein mal im Ernst die Zeiten wo D2 noch war, war die USK meines erachtens auch nicht so streng!



Sorry, aber das ist Unfug. Früher war die USK wesentlich härter in ihrer Spielbewertung als heutzutage. Spiele wie Age Of Conan wären sowieso gleich ganz auf dem Index gelandet - wofür die USK allerdings ehr weniger kann. Hat mal jemand die alten C&C Teile auf deutsch gespielt? Ich sag nur "Ich verliere Servoöl". Dass Starcraft nicht indiziert oder entschärft wurde gleicht eigentlich einem Wunder.
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere war Diablo 2 auch ab 16 früher. Aber da hat, solange ein Spiel nicht indiziert war, sowieso kein Schwein drauf geachtet.

Ich nehme mal an Diablo 3 wird auch ab 16 freigegeben sein. Blut hin oder her. Sollte es geschnitten werden, werde ich mir denke ich aber auch die englische Version zulegen. Ich bin halt ein Purist und wenn bei einem Hack&Slay kein Blut fliesst, dann fehlt da wie ich finde irgendwas. Die Synchro ist in den meisten Spielen - vorallem bei Blizzard - mittlerweile so gut gelungen, dass man sich alleine wegen der englischen Stimmen meist kein Bein mehr ausreissen braucht.


----------



## Geige (7. Juli 2008)

ich hoffe mal das es ned geschnitten wird 
aber ob 16 oder 18 ist mir eigentlich egal ich sowiso erst 15 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also brauch ich auf jeden nen kumpel oder meine eltern 

aber das is eher np mein dad hat mir denn 2. teil gekauft als ich in der 2. klasse  war =D
und ich lbe immernoch und plane auch keienen amoklauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryyke (7. Juli 2008)

ich hoffe und bete, dass es ein ab 18 siegel bekommt. diablo ist nunmal gewalttätig und da sollten die entwickler auch nicht versuchen dass wegen irgendwelcher alterseinstufungen zu "verniedlichen"


----------



## LordAsmodan (7. Juli 2008)

Na ja was heisst verniedlichen?
Ich denk ab 16 is ok, man muss dieses "Bloß keine Gewalt" net übertreiben
Sonst kann man ja gleich Tom und Jerry ab 18 machen da sie sich prügeln und killen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~Shákal~ (7. Juli 2008)

Wenn du mal im Trailer aufgepasst hättest , wüsstest du , dass es ab 16 sein wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peppé (7. Juli 2008)

Och hauptsache das Spiel ist packend, Story und Atmosphäre genial. Der Rest ist für mich unwichtig da ich vom alter her ü30 bin.


----------



## Telkano (7. Juli 2008)

hi, also so weit ich mich errinern kann gab es bei der Videopräsentation auf der WWI am Anfang die Altersangabe 16. Dies galt denk ich mal nur für das Video, aber ich denke trodzdem, dass die Alterfreigabe bei 16 bleibt, da Blizzard ja will, dass viele Leute das Spiel spielen können.


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (7. Juli 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> ich hoffe mal das es ned geschnitten wird
> aber ob 16 oder 18 ist mir eigentlich egal ich sowiso erst 15
> 
> 
> ...



Bis das Ding raus kommst bist du sowieso 16.... wenn nicht sogar 18....


----------



## Geige (7. Juli 2008)

das hoff ich doch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so lange kann und will ich ned warten
*fnatisch schau*


----------



## Igi_90 (7. Juli 2008)

ich bin eindeutig dafür das es ab 18 sein soll. will net wie bei WoW nur kiddys dabei haben


----------



## René93 (7. Juli 2008)

ich warte erst bis es geschnitten wird (jetz flamed mich bloß nich zu)
1. ich warte erstmal eh bis ich 16 bin (nächsten sommer) weil mich meine mutter schon gesehen hat das D2 ab 16 is und ich es mir gekauft hatte als ich 14 war und 2. is das prob: mein kleiner bruder (erst 9) geht an alle neuen spiele die ich habe während ich weg bin zb. Hellgate london...


----------



## Alwina (7. Juli 2008)

Das Spiel landet in Deutschland direkt auf dem Index , da es unter das neue Gesetz gegen Killerspiele fällt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gulwar (7. Juli 2008)

Ich denke mal, es wird wie von Blizzard anvisiert ab 16 sein. Übrigens wird euch da schnelles kaufen ebensowenig etwas nützen, wie warten. Die Spiele müssen vorher freigegeben werden, bevor sie verkauft werden dürfen.
Ich vermute mal stark, das etwas weniger Blut fließen wird, vielleicht fliegen ein paar Köpfe weniger, na und?
Und tatsächlich waren di Richtlinien früher wesentlich strenger und härter. So manches Game das heute ab 12 gespielt wird, hätte vor 20 Jahren auf dem Index gestanden. Und schaut euch mal in den Läden um, wieviele FSK 18 da jetzt stehen und verkauft werden dürfen, dank einer Gesetzesänderung.
Und was die Sprache angeht ist es ein Streit um des Kaisers Bart: Ich spiele nur in Deutsch weil mein Engliusch mehr als bescheiden ist. Aber Blizzard achtet eben nicht nur auf textliche Übereinstimmung, sondern auch auf eine möglichst genaue athmosphärische Umsetzung bei den Übersetzungen


----------



## Gen91 (7. Juli 2008)

16 oder 18 egal, Hauptsache das Spiel is gut, Blut wäre schön is aber nur ne Nebensache. Deutsche Sprachausgabe is meist gut, einziger Vorteil sind die englischen Itemnamen. Am besten wäre das Spiel auf deutsch mit englischen Itemnamen, inklusive allen Goreeffekten.


----------



## etmundi (7. Juli 2008)

Igi_90 schrieb:


> ich bin eindeutig dafür das es ab 18 sein soll. will net wie bei WoW nur kiddys dabei haben



Namaste
nach deinem qualifizierten Komentar zu urteilen, schätze ich dein alter auf etwa 12.

Es sei dir somit verziehn


----------



## Olynth (8. Juli 2008)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Die leidige PEGI/FSK-Diskussion möchte ich schonmal im Vorfeld beginnen.
> 
> Fangen wir mal am Beispiel von Age of Conan an. Hier fliegen in der Uncut-Version Köpfe und sonstige Körperteile.
> Wie in dem Video auf http://www.buffed.de/features/3061/die-ersten-spielszenen bei so relativ genau Minute 18:00 zu sehen ist, rollt auch hier der ein oder andere Kopf, und das recht ... blutig. *ggg*
> ...




Hoffe es bleibt mindestens so wie in dem Video.
Probleme? Würde ich keine sehen, wie war das noch gleich in dem raum vom Butcher in Diablo damals? Haufen geschändete frauen leichen an der Wand hängen 
zum teil auch in Stücke zerteilt und auf dem Tisch das frischeste Opfer liegen.... Hrmpf ok ich hatte die Englische version xD

Diablo 2 kann ich mich gar ned an so brutale Spielscenen erinnern... leider... ausser dem Trailer für den 5ten akt als Baal den Sprecher per super sound zerplatzen lässt, das war schon was feines hatte was Diabolisches an sich *fies lacht*

Ansonsten werd ich halt auch die Englische Version holen.. meine meinung:
Ich kann es nicht ab wenn da son Fetter Brutaler Boss aufkreuzt wie in dem Spiele trailer und der dann den held nur zu Tode klopft ohne irgendwelche Spuren, das mit dem abgebissenen Kopf war schon gut passend zu so einer Monstrosität.

@Rene93 
ein Passwort sollte Abhilfe schaffen, ist ja nicht so als würdest du ihm das Spielen nicht gönnen aber wenn er halt an sachen geht die er noch nicht sehen darf bzw. viel zu jung für ist gibt es keine andere Möglichkeit.

@Igi_90
Wieder mal jemand der nicht die Bedeutung von Kiddy verstanden hatt, GZ!


----------



## Thedynamike (8. Juli 2008)

69Anel69 schrieb:


> Der Kult satz von Cain : Stay a while and listen...  ( sagt er auch auch in D3 Gameplaytrailer wird dann aber durch den Barbaren unterbrochen )



Jaja, du hast Englisch gelernt und bist nun cool. Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## dexter morgan (8. Juli 2008)

ch denk mal dass es ab 18 sein wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zumal im moment sowieso alles was mit "gewaltspielen" an den pranger gestellt wird dank ein paar politikern die sich nicht wirklichernsthaft mit dem thema auseinander gesetzt haben aber unbedingt die jugendschutzgesetze aendern muessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wobei ja kein mensch etwas gegen diese hat ... nur wenn sie nicht rihtig umgesetzt werden bringt es nichts ...

aber so oder so denke ich mal dass es eher ab 18 sein wird als ab 16 zu mal es ja der grund gedanke bei dem spiel ist moeglichst viele monster zu plaetten um an items zu kommen (ueberreden kann man sie ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)!

wobei das nun wirklich egal ist ob es nun ab 16 oder 18 ist zumal die meisten fans der serie mittlerweile alle lange ueber 18 sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zumal diablo 2 von 2000 bzw 01 (erweiterung) is und das liegt 8 jahre zurueck und so sind nun wirklich alle die damals alt genug waren für den 2. teil weit drueber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vurvolak (8. Juli 2008)

Das einzige was mich an der deutschen Version gestört hat waren furchterregende Gegner à la "Baumkopf Holzfaust" (wenn ich mich recht erinnere).
Kann man aber auch mit leben.


----------



## MadRedCap (8. Juli 2008)

Vurvolak schrieb:


> Das einzige was mich an der deutschen Version gestört hat waren furchterregende Gegner à la "Baumkopf Holzfaust" (wenn ich mich recht erinnere).
> Kann man aber auch mit leben.



Hört sich aber auch nicht furchterregender an, wenn man das ins Englische übersetzt (1:1 wohlgemerkt): Treehead Woodfist...
Sorry, aber bei so einem Namen würd ich noch mehr ins Lachen kommen als bei Baumkopf Holzfaust.
Aber Leute, mal ehrlich, warum denn das Spiel unbedingt in Englisch spielen, wofür hat Gott oder sonstwer (meinetwegen auch das Spagetthimonster) uns unsere Muttersprache gegeben? Geht mal nach Japan, da finden eigentlich alle unsere Sprache cool, weil die sich für ihre Verhältnisse düster und ein wenig okkult anhört (hab ich mal gelesen). Also wofür eigentlich dauernd nur auf Englisch spielen? Welchen Sinn macht das (ausser ein Spiel fällt den schon erwähnten Schnitten zum Opfer und in der Originallversion sind diese noch enthalten, dafür das Spiel auf Englisch spielen)? Und wehe irgend ein Idiot kommt jetzt auf die Idee, mich als Nazionalsozialist zu verunglimpfen, nur weil ich die Deutsche Sprache schützen will!


so far...


----------



## 69Anel69 (9. Juli 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Jaja, du hast Englisch gelernt und bist nun cool. Herzlichen Glückwunsch!



Eig. kann ich sie schon seit ich klein bin und des hat nix mit cool zu tun wenn ma ne andere sprache als deutsch kann -.-


----------



## Hellrider (9. Juli 2008)

Also das mit dem Alter 16 oder 18 ist mir egal da ich schon "ein wenig" älter bin. Das Blut zu Diablo dazugehört wie "Salz im Toten Meer" dürfte auch klar sein, aber es sollte nicht übertrieben werden. Ich werde mir auf jedenfall die deutsche Version kaufen da mir mit meinem Schulenglisch von 1979 zu viel von der Story verloren gehen würde.


----------



## Cruzes (9. Juli 2008)

Da ich mir auch die Eng zulege, ist mir eig. egal....
Obwohl... wenn ne "wirklich" 18er Uncut-Version erscheint mit ner guten Syncro (lachen-anfang) könnte ich mir überlegen es doch auf Dt zu kaufen.

MfG


----------

